# how do upload a file from your phone?



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

I have the black hat app and just down loaded a the new spf file i need to get it to the computer ..can I just drag and drop it to get it onto my desk top ....i trying to spf my phone to the most recent ginger bread. ? and do I need the latest version of rsd lite?.. also can some on post the most resent rsd lite file.. or PM me.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

You can find all the info about RSD and SBF's* Here*


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

ok but i need to get a file from the phone to the cpu it pluged in but not recornizing the phone.


----------



## teng247 (Jul 18, 2011)

So your pc is not recognizing your phone? Check to make sure you have the moto drivers installed and also check your phone to make sure you are in mass storage/pc mode instead of charge only

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

chefb said:


> ok but i need to get a file from the phone to the cpu it pluged in but not recornizing the phone.


Those links provide all that you need as far as files...
not sure why your phone is not recognized though

try getting these drivers first then seeing if your phone is visible through the pc

EDIT: broken link, will have a link for drivers shortly
These should do the trick!


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

I sbf before... this is a first....did the drivers change?.. what I want to do is
1) update my red lite
2) update my sbf file


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

sbf - file

rsd - file

Make sure your phone is in the bootloader. You can get to this by powering on the device while holding the volume down key.
Next make sure you device is recognized in rsdlite. You should see it in the list.
Select the sbf file you want to use.
Run.
If if freezes at 100% after fully rebooting you can unplug even though it will say it can damage the device.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks but have the drivers changed?...also I have the file(sbf) on the phone .....


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

nope!
Let us know how it goes, PM if I don't respond in an orderly fashion ?:^)


----------

